# Somebody had a BAD Day



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Took off this am at 9am, heading for the Bucket. Old dude already there, anchored...I didn't know when I headed out...he was in a small boat. He hollered at me, and I couldn't hear, so turned off the radio, and engine, and he proceeded to to me that I had the whole, blank blank lake to troll. I stayed over 100 yds from him, and told him I had this spot marked too, but left right away without fishing. I apologize for my return language and sign language.

Any way I left and fished elsewhere, and felt bad for not being nice, but caught 16 med WB. When I got back, I found yesterday's catch dead in the fish box. Guess it is too hot and calm to leave them overnight in the lake. Sure hate to waste them.

Anyway, if you are a 2 cooler, I apologize for being as big a jerk as you.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL! I think I know him, sour look on his face, years of being unhappy and blaming everyone's else for everything wrong in his life. I'm sure I know him!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I can always count on Loy to put a smile back on my mug. Thanks.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Same guy that *****es about 11 items in the express check out line


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

whsalum said:


> Same guy that *****es about 11 items in the express check out line


LOL! Yes that is him for sure!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

So Mark, you have some enclosure hanging in the lake to keep fish in but they died?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> So Mark, you have some enclosure hanging in the lake to keep fish in but they died?


Yep, it's a hardware cloth cylinder. Never lost fish overnight before, but guess it was too hot and calm for them. Usually save up a mess and clean all at once. Stripers won't keep, but WB and cats do.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The heat the other day put the white bass on their ear, fishing the day it was 106 degrees was totally unpredictable. I think it was all due to the blast furnace that day. The thermocline was keeping them in the upper 12', but the heat in the shallow water was blazing, poor fish had no where good to go!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I guess he told you, some people are pretty amazing he probably just did not want you to see how bad he sucked at fishing.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mark, I have to ask. How old does one have to be for YOU to call them an"old dude". 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

rocket34 said:


> Mark, I have to ask. How old does one have to be for YOU to call them an"old dude".


Rocket! Many of us resemble that remark.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I only feel old the mornings that end in 'day'.Mark, I ran across that dude, on the south end, as well!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

I can still do everything I used to do--the recovery time grows every year--


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Ouch. that hurt. anyway, either older than me or crankier. Hah! That was funny David.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

I thought of it because Becki and I were having lunch at Blackeyed Pea and I commented sarcastically on how old everyone in the restaurant was. Becki smiled and asked me if I had looked in the mirror lately. 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------

